# what do you think of my street car



## Dude (Jul 30, 2004)

I just finshed all the mods what do you think for my street car, its for my every day driving.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks nice  
What's the actual spec ?

Did you have any difficulties getting the car into Canada ? I may be going there in a year or so and it'd be nice if I could take my car.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

very nice dude.


----------



## Dude (Jul 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> Looks nice
> What's the actual spec ?
> 
> Did you have any difficulties getting the car into Canada ? I may be going there in a year or so and it'd be nice if I could take my car.



not really, all you have to do is get it certifed and pay a sum of tax on and make sure it matches the CMVSS i think thats what its called but its not to hard.


----------



## Dude (Jul 30, 2004)

...................................


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

So to sum up,

You live in Canada, where people have been banging on for ages that its impossible to import a skyline, so much so that they are influencing the cost of 32's as they become 15years old and not subject to the same problem

You have not one, but TWO R34GTR's, one of which is a VspecII

And these pics that were posted in your name that are not actually your car were posted by your "buddy" to give you a "cool rep"

You have alot of problems with basic english, including the spelling of Nissan, when you own two of them.


I'll get back to you on what I think !!


----------



## Dude (Jul 30, 2004)

...........................


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Come off it, how old are you really? 15? 16?


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

*pics*

pics taken in japan, saw them ages ago


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok,

Im willing to take your word, I apologise.

I must say your bonnet looks perfect on your VspecII, most us guys with 34's suffer from small dents in the aluminium as its so soft - what do you do to keep yours in such good condition??

Any help would be great,

Thanks,

J.


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

Do you want to sell it? Would you like to bring more into Canada? 

I would be willing to offer $120000CDN for a decent Vspec2. 

There is a few people that will pay ALOT of money for a legal way to bring Gtrs, Evos, S14,s15. 

-Colin.. 

PM on fourm...


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Dude I've PM'd you for further info.....

If you've got the info then your sitting on a huge gold nugget !  

Also I'll be in Toronto in September/October if you fancy meeting up?


----------



## Dude (Jul 30, 2004)

and the pics were taken in japan but i have the same car. there all a lot of people who would pay top dollar to get them in to canada but its not impossible and dont forget it.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

lovely car steeringwheel mmmmmmmmmm not to my taste neither is a bootfull of subs etc


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

looks a very good all round road car


----------



## Dude (Jul 30, 2004)

*im not going to fight any more*

my bad but its not impossibe to get a skyline into canada and thats the last you wiil here of me.

sorry, dude


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Ok,
> 
> Im willing to take your word, I apologise.
> 
> ...



No need to get funny.

I said I believed you, and just wondered if you could help.

J.


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Hmmm...

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/337712

DJ


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

bladerider said:


> No need to get funny.
> 
> I said I believed you, and just wondered if you could help.
> 
> J.



Likewise if you have any personal experiences on getting it thorugh Canadian authorities it'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Well I don't believe you .. feel free to prove me wrong though :smokin:


----------



## madmaks (Aug 4, 2004)

*POSER!!!*

Nice picture of my GTR. You guys think it's in Japan or Canada!!! Wrong...

Right now it's in my garage in Las Vegas. These pictures were taken in Point Mugu California.

Check out these site:

http://www.cardomain.com/id/mad_maks

http://www.autoimportcraze.com/fcar3.php?CarID=16&menu=5

Hmm... Maybe I should think about taking you to court! 
TAKE THESE PICTURES OFF!!!


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Get real. This guy "Dude" posted the pics, and he's obviously a 16 year old kid I reckon. Take us to court for what exactly?

Nice car though.


----------



## neon256 (Aug 2, 2004)

*mmm*

Been reading on the forum for a while and saw this while looking for a new desktop!
its a great looking car and might well be his.
he posted here too same pics says he's a street racer  
here!


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*oh no, the dude has gone*

bladey, you bully, fancy picking on a twelve year old like that, shame on you, now i have missed my opportunity for tuning tips !! (check the link on neon256's post )


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Not fair !!

That was only a mild toasting    

I tried to coax the little fella out with my question, but alas he hasnt responded, even mad maks hasnt noticed, he's too busy trying to sound important !!! pmsl

J.


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*toastin*



bladerider said:


> That was only a mild toasting
> 
> 
> .


  nice one


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Not fair !!
> 
> That was only a mild toasting
> 
> ...


lol I saw that one coming. Being subtle, eh?


----------



## Daemos (Mar 18, 2004)

madmaks said:


> Hmm... Maybe I should think about taking you to court!
> TAKE THESE PICTURES OFF!!!


Yea it's your GTR...

BTW why do americans think they can sue for anything? It's halarious, if people tried to sue people for 95% of the things that americans sue eachother for the judge would laugh his ass off and dismiss the case right away.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Ok,
> 
> Im willing to take your word, I apologise.
> 
> ...


I just saw this thread.

haha....good question there for Dude


----------



## JDMcd8 (Aug 10, 2004)

shit, thats a nice daily driver......lol


----------

